
Strava releases activity heat map. Excellent for locating military bases - dredmorbius
https://mobile.twitter.com/tobiaschneider/status/957317886112124928
======
alant
And school running tracks, very very cool. And how it’s made if anyone cares:
[https://medium.com/strava-engineering/the-global-heatmap-
now...](https://medium.com/strava-engineering/the-global-heatmap-
now-6x-hotter-23fc01d301de?source=linkShare-320f834983d7-1517124595)

